# Kids Riding Goats



## Freedom

My son has been riding one of my goats around the ranch since he was 2yrs old. He is now old enough (4yrs) to want to go on adventures in the mountains with dad...

His riding goat "Vanilla" is a Neubian wether that grew up with my son. My son can now go on hikes/hunting trips, that would be WAY to far for his little status without his "Vanilla". He can walk around 2 miles of rough country by himself...but adding his goat makes him able to go on longer adventures.

He walks down hill and through rough timber on his own. When we reach open country or long, uphill, grades he just climbs on and keeps going. This "off and on" pace helps keep both the goat and young boy fresh longer..

And the goat riding is Very entertaning for a 4yr old. He just loves the freedom the goat gives him

I made up some leather/sheepskin horn covers to keep his eyes safe from accidents.

Here is a few pics


----------



## Nanno

This is like, 8 kinds of awesome. Seriously. My husband saw these pictures last night and is so jealous of your kid, having his own personal goat to ride in the mountains. And I like those leather horn covers. I'll have to think about making one for Cuzco (he only has one horn). I always get nervous when he's giving cart rides to kids on the park because that horn is right at eye level for them.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

SOOOOOOOOOOOOO ADORABLE!!!!!  
i wish i was him!!! too cute!!! :lol:


----------



## ali pearson

That is so great. I love the horn holsters.

Ali


----------



## peak

Freedom, can you give more info/pics of the saddle? I've got a 1 year old that might be needing one


----------



## sanhestar

Northwest sells a kid saddle that fits with the Custom Fit Saddle - check it out.


----------



## Freedom

Yeah . It is a Northwest pack saddle with the added seat.

The hole unit is really a great out-fit... probly do withgh-out the sturrips.


peak said:


> Freedom, can you give more info/pics of the saddle? I've got a 1 year old that might be needing one


----------



## Desertmom4_few

This is my favorite picture. Our two year old is riding her "Duke". She has a blast.


----------



## Nanno

That's so cute!

Here's my friend Abby and her daughter Millie, who got to briefly pose on Cuzco's back for pictures one time. That was the first time Cuzco had a kid on him and as he's grown into a cranky goat who hates children, I guess it was also the last.
[attachment=1:2vpwhoz7]Cuzco_Millie.jpg[/attachment:2vpwhoz7]
[attachment=0:2vpwhoz7]Cuzco_Millie2.jpg[/attachment:2vpwhoz7]


----------



## Saltlick

Incredible!


----------



## IceDog

I picked up the kid saddle seat at the Rendy. I'm looking forward to trying it out!

Here is my favorite kid riding a goat video...






Cheryl in Idaho


----------



## Saltlick

you guys are killing me, your photos are so cute!! ))


----------



## duffontap

This is such an awesome thread. The video posted by IceDog is fantastic, as are all the other pictures posted. JD


----------



## imported_Brighteyes

My whole self smiled when I say these photos. I love this and may even have grandchildren and big packgoats at the same time. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## goathiker

Here's my grandson and his purebred black Oberhasli.


----------



## philipjames

*Re:*

SO cute child.I am sure that goat must be his best friend.


----------



## GBPG06

priceless


----------

